# Rob's office 2.5g nano



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

That's a really nice little tank! Looks bigger that 2.5 gallons with how you scaped it.
Is it cycled already?


----------



## mobruler78 (Feb 18, 2012)

I pulled the AS out of another tank that had been running for a few months with no ammonia and solid 6.5 PH level so I should be all set to go. Need to add some Purigen to the back of the filter, a little space available behind the sponges so it should fit.

Praying the Blyxa hangs in there, haven't kept it in a tank without CO2 before...


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

I just asked because I've heard its hard to cycle anyrhing under 5 gallons.
i was considering a 2.5 gallon for my kitchen, with shrimp. 

I love blyxa. All mine always dies though. 
I do diy co2 and i guess thats not enough for it.


----------



## Joe_G_Davis (Jul 8, 2013)

Makes me think of a bonsai tree, features of a much larger aquarium captured in a smaller aquarium... i might try this in the future.


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

The desk looks naked with just that, add a mini totem pole or something next to the tank


DBP Member 003


----------



## mobruler78 (Feb 18, 2012)

I was thinking about starting a wabi kusa and sitting it on the same desk


Jdiesels said:


> The desk looks naked with just that, add a mini totem pole or something next to the tank
> 
> 
> DBP Member 003


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Your tank looks great. Have you considered adding a black or dark background of some sort? Would really make things pop and disguise the filter a bit.

Since this is Aquasoil, you honestly won't need much more than light ferts if you maintain low/moderate lighting. You say the bulb is 60w - is it incandescent or did you mean it's a 60w equivalent CFL? 

As far as being cycled… how much ammonia can the tank process? Have you tried, just to make sure the bacteria load is sufficient for livestock? (Either way, probably won't be an issue with six shrimp, as there's likely plenty of bacteria on the tank's surfaces and in the substrate to handle their tiny bioload)


----------



## Patson (Mar 4, 2013)

CheyLillymama22 said:


> I just asked because I've heard its hard to cycle anyrhing under 5 gallons.
> i was considering a 2.5 gallon for my kitchen, with shrimp.
> 
> I love blyxa. All mine always dies though.
> I do diy co2 and i guess thats not enough for it.


 
Hehe i just did a month ago! :hihi:...got a mini s in my kitchen, no shrimps yet only staurogyne repens and christmas moss


----------



## mobruler78 (Feb 18, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> Your tank looks great. Have you considered adding a black or dark background of some sort? Would really make things pop and disguise the filter a bit.
> 
> Since this is Aquasoil, you honestly won't need much more than light ferts if you maintain low/moderate lighting. You say the bulb is 60w - is it incandescent or did you mean it's a 60w equivalent CFL?
> 
> As far as being cycled… how much ammonia can the tank process? Have you tried, just to make sure the bacteria load is sufficient for livestock? (Either way, probably won't be an issue with six shrimp, as there's likely plenty of bacteria on the tank's surfaces and in the substrate to handle their tiny bioload)


Thanks! It just kind of came together, not much planning involved since its in my office and I dont have much time to work on it. I've never had a dark background tank, always left them clear. I'll give a try and see if i like it!

Its a 60W incandescent so it does give off quite an amount of heat, the office is cool though but I need to check the temperature. I leave the light on from 9am - 5pm. 

Not sure how much ammonia the tank can process, I guess I have some work to do if I decide to add a betta. 

Thanks for the input, I will add some photos once the RCS are added.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

My favorite thing to do with little tanks is to place some construction paper or poster board behind them in various colors to see what looks best. Easy to swap out when you feel the urge, as well.


----------



## coolnick (Oct 28, 2006)

I sprayed the back mine with black plastidip, it peels right off if you decide to change up the look.


----------



## redtxn (Jun 29, 2013)

ditto on the plastidip, except I painted it on.


----------



## aluka (Feb 2, 2013)

mobruler78 said:


> I pulled the AS out of another tank that had been running for a few months with no ammonia and solid 6.5 PH level so I should be all set to go. Need to add some Purigen to the back of the filter, a little space available behind the sponges so it should fit.
> 
> Praying the Blyxa hangs in there, haven't kept it in a tank without CO2 before...


i have blyxa in my no tech tanks, they grow fine without co2 =D


----------



## vasol (Jan 22, 2013)

get a 6500k CFL bulb, theyre cheap...will give off less heat. move the light a bit higher if you can, i think its a bit strong for a small 2.5g. DIY co2 will definitely help, if not just keep dosing flourish excel liquid co2 everyday, shouldnt be too expensive with such a small daily dose for a 2.5g. DIY co2 can make your desk look cluttered


----------



## mobruler78 (Feb 18, 2012)

vasol said:


> get a 6500k CFL bulb, theyre cheap...will give off less heat. move the light a bit higher if you can, i think its a bit strong for a small 2.5g. DIY co2 will definitely help, if not just keep dosing flourish excel liquid co2 everyday, shouldnt be too expensive with such a small daily dose for a 2.5g. DIY co2 can make your desk look cluttered


Swapped out the light for a 6500K CFL bulb, wow is it bright. Uploading pics today.

RCS shrimp are loving life, already molting.


----------



## mobruler78 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Update 12.31.13*

Sorry for the cell phone pics...

S. Repens has grown in quite well, this is after a small trim, need to get some curved scissors to trim again.

Crypts were overgrown so I yanked out about 5 plants and moved them into my 25g at home

Blyxa is nice and bushy.


----------

